# Did Tesla Damage my Car?



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I just returned home yesterday to Georgia after a quick trip to Dallas to visit family and @GDN. I drove home overnight and stopped at 6 superchargers along I-20. The SC in Meridian, MS is located in a run down mall and it was dark when I stopped there. The SC set-up is the type that you pull into head first. There are curb-like bumpstops installed to help you pull in the correct distance. With this type I always pull in slowly until my front tires contact the bumpstop(many times, if I don't contact the bumpstop, the charging wand won't reach the port). So I got properly positioned without incident and completed my charge.

My problems began as I backed out after my charge. As I backed up, I heard a noise that I knew wasn't normal. I stopped and got out to discover that the bumpstop had pulled my bumper cover halfway off the car. These bumpstops are affixed to to asphalt with large drive anchors. Presumably, holes are drilled into the pavement and these anchors are driven through the bumpstop and into the pavement to hold the bumpstop in place. The anchor on the left side of my bumpstop had worked it's way out and was exposed about 3 inches above the top of the bumpstop(apparently just enough for my bumper cover to clear without a huge noise pulling in, but high enough for the head of the anchor to catch the lip of the bumper cover pulling out). On further inspection, I saw that many of these anchors have begun to work themselves loose. Additionally I saw at least a dozen plastic push-pins and small bumper cover pieces laying around these bumpstops. Clearly, many people have encountered the same problem that I had. Ya'll be extra vigilant when pulling into a supercharger. Between push-pins donated by a fellow owner and shoelaces that I purchased at the dollar store, I was able to secure my bumper cover well enough to get home.

So now begins the fight. Clearly, I feel terrible that I didn't notice the potential for damage in this situation. But am I at fault? I took extensive photos of the situation and I'm prepared to argue with Tesla if I can locate someone to argue with. I have spoken with my insurance, and unfortunately damage would be covered under collision subject to a $2500 deductible because my moving car was damaged by a stationary object. Had my car been stationary it would be covered by comprehensive and a $0 deductible. I've previously replaced the bumper cover after an accident. Tesla did that repair for about $1100. Not life-changing money by any means, but money I'd like to keep. Any suggestions?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I don't know who you'd have to contact at Tesla.
You'll probably have to take Tesla to small claims court to get this covered.
Good luck!


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Sounds like you have a case to get Tesla to take responsibility over Supercharger location maintenance. If they installed the bumpstops they're responsible for them so I would escalate by calling the phone number on the Supercharger stall and ask for an email to send pictures to.
Best of luck because it benefits [email protected]


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I just came in from replacing the temporary black shoelaces with more permanent white shoelaces to match my car! Does anyone know where to find shoelaces in Pearl White Multicoat?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Wow - sorry to hear this, your car was still in great shape. Must have been a sickening feeling to hear and feel that. 

I do agree, it seems like a maintenance item at the SC and they need to take responsibility for it, althouh I figure I know how it will truly play out. With the pictures you have I think it would be hard for them to ignore. 

I don't know that I've used a head in SC, but you are correct for those that you back into, getting right on the mark the cables still barely reach the car.

Best of luck and keep us updated.


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

I guess this was a misplaced and failed attempt at humor...



FRC said:


> I just came in from replacing the temporary black shoelaces with more permanent white shoelaces to match my car! Does anyone know where to find shoelaces in Pearl White Multicoat?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

FRC said:


> I just came in from replacing the temporary black shoelaces with more permanent white shoelaces to match my car! Does anyone know where to find shoelaces in Pearl White Multicoat?


Truly embarrassed to think you could find shoe laces for something like this? Where did you grow up? There is nothing like baling wire to fix up an old beater like you drive. The shiny metal wire fits in with every color until it gets a little rust on it. Once it gets a little rusty looking, you car should look a little something like this for the color to match. I think you'll have to come up with a little better story for Tesla to take responsibility once it does look like this however.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Sorry, but it is up to the driver to know where they are going. Talk nice to Tesla and you may get something. Bring out the lawyers and they may bring out bigger ones


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Good luck man, but I've never had luck with even small claims court in having companies liable for their own equipment. There's likely a clause that says, "use at own risk" and they'll argue you should be paying attention to your surrounding when parking and should have avoided that spot with the protruding metal.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

The phone number for supercharger maintenance has been removed from my local chargers. Roadside assistance from the app no longer includes phone numbers. I do have roadside's old number in my contacts, so I call there and got a live person who listened to my story, opened a case, and instructed me to schedule body work in the app and send them pictures. He stated that this is not a new issue, and that there should be no problem having my repair made on Tesla's dime. He instructed me to call him back if Tesla service does not "hop to".

Good news so far, and no, it's not my responsibility to be sure that I'm aware of negligent facilities installation and maintenance. It appears that Tesla agrees with me.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

A bit off-topic, but the employee at roadside needed my VIN and my car's nickname to open a case. The VIN I understand. But the nickname? This is new to me and I can't dream up a reason for it. It's not private enough to be useful for authentication...


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Glad they are taking responsibility (this the like) but I’m sorry to hear that they know it’s a known problem and aren’t already doing something to remedy it. They could extend the SC cables, fix the protruding bolts, or, at the very least, install warning signs.

I understand the emotion but have to agree that it is always the driver’s responsibility to check for potential damage risks. Can’t spot them all but better to be vigilant than to deal with the consequences (a hurt car and the drama of repairs) even if the facility owner will pay for damages.

Hope it’s quick and relatively painless.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

skygraff said:


> I'm sorry to hear that they know it's a known problem and aren't already doing something to remedy it.


To be fair, The employee did say that he was issuing a maintenance request for the location where my damage happened. And I have seen facilities maintenance crews at a few superchargers lately. Perhaps they're doing more routine maintenance at Superchargers, and this is part of the reason for removing the phone number from the superchargers?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

As far as I know, with Superchargers on private property, the pavement, parking spaces, and accessories (like bump stops/bollards/fencing) are not maintained by Tesla. So it's extra nice of them to help you out with the damages.

But if Tesla did install the bump stops, whatever contractor they hired didn't glue down the stakes. Cars repeatedly bumping into the bump stops will cause the stakes to pull out unless they're glued as well so they don't move.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

I feel for you, but I do not see this ending with Tesla paying you out. They're just going to say "it's your responsibility to check before you drive". 

Maybe you'll get lucky. Good luck.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Having never used the pull-in SCs, are they really that limiting that you need to have wheels touching the bumps?

Coming from 20+ years of driving an Acura Integra that, with its low clearance and overly complex under-nose plastic fittings, I still stay well clear of those things and adjacent sidewalks when perpendicular (or angle) parking. Occasionally, I’ve ended up over one by mistake and have been happy to note my Model 3 has better clearance but still avoiding; especially after your story.

Considering the different sized Teslas, I would thing the SC cables would leave some wiggle room. I’ve certainly noticed that you’ve got to be pretty close when backing in but, when backing in to end spaces with the SC on the side (like the nose-in ones but on the right end and set closer to the space’s terminus), I’ve actually had an easier time reaching the charge port. If there’s obstacles which make opening the driver’s door difficult, I can see being further from the curb yet the spaces are usually wide enough to introduce a slight angle; maybe that’s more difficult when nosing in especially if there’s a wall like in a parking garage.

In general, I always thought the nose-ins were rare and meant for those who are towing. Then again, in some cases, that would block a lane and, at a full location, you take what’s available.

Anyway, hope it all works out and yours is a cautionary tale.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Here's the location that FRC is talking about.
And hell, you can even see one of the bolts sticking up in the photo.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

garsh said:


> Here's the location that FRC is talking about.
> And hell, you can even see one of the bolts sticking up in the photo.
> 
> View attachment 35905


Would make more sense (and better safety) for them to just be removed. You don't see those when ICE vehicles have to pull up for gas, I'm sure owners can figure out how far in they need to pull their vehicles for the charge port to align with the stall.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

shareef777 said:


> Would make more sense (and better safety) for them to just be removed. You don't see those when ICE vehicles have to pull up for gas, I'm sure owners can figure out how far in they need to pull their vehicles for the charge port to align with the stall.


It's there to prevent people from pulling up too far and hitting the even taller curb.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I feel like driving over there with my mini sledge hammer and seeing if I can fix those bolts.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Thanks for that pic @garsh. I believe I was in the stall that is occupied in the picture or the one just past it. And my bolt was sticking up about twice the amount of the bolt in the first stall. To answer another question, I have been trained by the back-in stalls to go all the way to the bump stop or you risk having to try again when the wand doesn't reach.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

I asked a family member about this who works in insurance and his response was “He has a case. They were not properly maintaining the premises. Whether damage to the car or injury to a person, there would be a party that could and should be held accountable.”


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

FRC said:


> Thanks for that pic @garsh. I believe I was in the stall that is occupied in the picture or the one just past it. And my bolt was sticking up about twice the amount of the bolt in the first stall. To answer another question, I have been trained by the back-in stalls to go all the way to the bump stop or you risk having to try again when the wand doesn't reach.


Thanks. I can't recall ever seeing bump stops at the back-in locations. I usually just back up until the curb disappears from the camera view but I'll keep an eye out for bump stops (maybe they're required in certain states).


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

UPDATE: After several back and forth conversations with Tesla Service and Tesla Energy, all parties finally agreed to repair my car's damage at a 50/50 split($600 to me). As I told Tesla, this resolution did not make me happy, but it didn't piss me off either. I suppose that's more or less the definition of a fair compromise. As @GDN can attest, I was in need of a new bumper cover anyway after 70K miles of nicks and scratches. So overall I'm satisfied.

Now to find someone to put PPF on my brand new bumper cover.

EDIT- Can anyone give me an idea about the cost of PPF for the front bumper cover only?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

FRC said:


> UPDATE: After several back and forth conversations with Tesla Service and Tesla Energy, all parties finally agreed to repair my car's damage at a 50/50 split($600 to me). As I told Tesla, this resolution did not make me happy, but it didn't piss me off either. I suppose that's more or less the definition of a fair compromise. As @GDN can attest, I was in need of a new bumper cover anyway after 70K miles of nicks and scratches. So overall I'm satisfied.
> 
> Now to find someone to put PPF on my brand new bumper cover.
> 
> EDIT- Can anyone give me an idea about the cost of PPF for the front bumper cover only?


Good to hear of at least a compromise, that bumper did have some rough miles on it. Some PPF would do it some good, and I agree it really just is that bumper part that truly needs it, but could offer some nice protection.

Glad you are getting it replaced, it will make it shine again. Ready for the next 70K.


----------



## JaBay (Mar 23, 2019)

garsh said:


> Here's the location that FRC is talking about.
> And hell, you can even see one of the bolts sticking up in the photo.
> 
> View attachment 35905


Have not used this type of SC but if not much traffic just in front of these; I'd be tempted to still back in part way? Is your car lowered from factory height?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

rjenson said:


> Have not used this type of SC but if not much traffic just in front of these; I'd be tempted to still back in part way? Is your car lowered from factory height?


Not lowered at all. The pin was sticking out of the bumpstop probably 2-3 inches. I think your idea to back in is a good one at this particular SCer, very low traffic area.


----------

